# PSE Bow Madness xs draw weight adjustment



## Paul3 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just bought a 2011 bow madness xs and can't figure out if it is a set draw weight at 70 pounds or if it is adjustable from 60 to 70 pounds...
Please help me out here


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

It should be adjustable from 60 to 70 lbs. Do not back your limb bolts out more than 4 complete turns from the bottom position.


----------

